# HI! New here



## LadyC (Jun 4, 2011)

hi I'm LadyC. I'm 25 years old and i like to dance and read to would like to get in more shape too. hope to get to know a lot of you and have fun here


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*LadyC* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  What kind of dance do you do?  That has to keep you in pretty awesome shape


----------



## Freeway (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## !Fighter (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Lady.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## :Raider (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## vortex (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to IM, a fun place it is!!


----------



## :Raider (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 22, 2011)

Please to e-meet my good Lady.


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## WG 3.0 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Always nice to have women on the forums! haha welcome! hope you learn lots of info from here!


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome. I hope u enjoy it.


----------



## Ahrnold (Jun 29, 2011)

yowzer!


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello lady just a heads up judging from the sausagefest on this thread you are already being stalked. Have fun


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

sup sup

welcome


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome!!!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Casey21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Acee (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------

